# Options for a beginner bow



## jordanlynn4 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi! I recently went and shot my first bow the other day with some friends and I loved it and am looking to get into the sport! I am 5'1 130LBS and looking for suggestions on good bows to start with. Im open to any and all suggestions, thanks guys!


----------



## mkolker (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you want to shoot recurve or compound? Are you wanting to shoot target archery or do you want to hunt? What is your budget?


----------



## jordanlynn4 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am looking just to target shoot, I am open to any bow options recurve or compound, as far as budget goes I'm not entirely sure what to spend considering I am a beginner.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

That certainly opens up a lot of options. What was the bow you shot, Recurve or compound? Is there a shop in your town that you could go and shoot both? Then decide. The cost can go from mild to wild on either a compound or recurve and both can be shot with sights. The recurve will be shot using fingers while the compound can be shot with a release or fingers depending on the type of compound. Most newer compounds are very short and will cause extreme finger pinch so a release is recommended. Some of the older compounds are much longer and will not have the sever finger pinch and can be shot both ways. Personally I like recurves and shoot them with fingers and no sight . They are simple and fun to shoot. Accuracy will not be as good as the sighted compounds at the start but with time and practice they can be very acurate. Look on you tube and search world archery and check out some of the olympic style shooters. They are pretty impressive .If you decide to compete there are classes for all styles from traditional recurve to full blown compound freestyle. Maybe some of the others can help on price for a nice entry level compound, but for recurves. You can put together a very nice ILF setup including arrows and accessories for around $400 dollars. ILF is a term for international limb fit. It is a standardized connection to attach the limbs to the riser so you can fit any ILF limb to any ILF riser. I would recommend one of these types as a starter as you can get a nice riser and start with light limbs and then in time when your form and strength improve you can fit new limbs to them to increase poundage. If you choose to shoot recurve I would not recommend some of the wood riser bows if you have smaller hands as the grip is very large. The ILF type metal risers typically have a smaller grip. The starter bow I built for my grandson is a Sabastien Flute axiom plus riser with axiom limbs and comes in right at $225 brand new then you need accessories . Arrows, quiver , finger tab, and armguard. Check out Lancaster Archery Supply , they have everything to look at. Also keep an eye on the FITA section for used equipment.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

One of the best beginner compound bows is a PSE Chaos, Look on AT classifieds you can find one for around $200 bare to $300 with accessories. They are available in 30-40 pounds and 40-50 pounds. It is adjustable without buying modules and shoots great, its light and fast. The one size fits all bows are only adjustable in 1 full nick increments, have no wall, a giant mushy valley and are slow.


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

A Samick Sage is hard to beat for a beginner recurve bow. Easy and fun to shoot and easy on the wallet as well. For starting out with a compound bow, the PSE Stinger X or StingerX Stilleto would be a good choice. Other compounds that offer good performance, reasonable cost, and a great range of draw weight and draw length adjustability for beginners would be the G5 Storm and Hoyt Ignite.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

My suggestion will be to find a club / range to shoot first. Many places have bows and arrows to borrow / rent. Take some lessons, try out different bows. After a few months you will know more about what bow and style to gravitate towards. Then you can start thinking and asking around about buying your own bow. In my family, it took us 3 to 6 months before we bought our own bows and we are glad that we took the time. Good luck!


----------



## Mtbmurf (Feb 24, 2017)

My wife and 2-14yr old daughters got diamond infinite edge compounds for xmas as their starters... everywhere i read and all i have talked to raved about them. And now with some shooting behind them and set up at the pro shop- i can attest they are great. And best is they can grow with them with the almost infinite adjustability in dw and dl.
Here they are at Halls Arrow. Only one on the compound bow here. Other daughter was getting her recurve 'lesson'


----------



## mkolker (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 

If you are looking for a beginner compound bow, look at the PSE StrikerX. It isn't terribly expensive, and shoots really well. I have been shooting one this week while I wait for my Centergy to arrive, and I have been really impressed with it so far. 

Finding a club where you can shoot with others will really help make it more fun. I have been shooting indoor target for years, and just started shooting 3-D. I wish I would have started shooting 3-D earlier. It is really fun!


----------



## PAHuntingMom (Feb 19, 2017)

I am 5'2", 135 lb. I have been a hunter, both rifle and crossbow for 10 years. I just recently decided that I wanted to start using a compound bow for the extra challenge. I had NO idea where to start. So I found a local bow shop that carried hoyt, mathews, elite, and bowtech. I went in, told the guys what I wanted to do, and they really helped me out. I was able to try different bows on their range, and they spent hours adjusting different bows. At first I thought I would go with a less expensive bow that was highly adjustable for both weight and draw length, but in the end went with a higher end bow (and not because the shop talked me into it)! I was surprised by the fact that I could pull back 40 lb bow, so I went with the Mathews Avail with 40-50lb draw weight. For hunting I knew I'd like to work up to at least 45 lb, I also knew that this bow would be a bow that I could hunt with for years, so spending the extra money didn't bother me. You may feel different! The main thing I learned was that choosing a bow is a very personal thing. What feels good to you, as well as what you are willing to spend will be different for each person. But find a good archery shop, don't be shy, and don't be afraid to ask questions. If they aren't helpful, then find another shop!


----------



## Sportyloh (Aug 7, 2015)

Many of the suggestions here are great! If you are looking for target archery you cannot beat Hoyt! I assume you are done growing so a super adjustable bow is probably not what you need. I started with a hand me down Hoyt protec sure loc site Merlin scope drop away rest and an old tru ball chappy boss release. Within a year have upgraded to a Hoyt Podium same site,scope and release changed to a lizard tongue rest. Most of the equipment was used. Return to your local club attend a club meeting ask questions many times club members know how or who can help. Our local club has a "go to guy" that can find just about anything we need new or used. Try a pro shop and shoot lots of different types take note and look for used which can save you lots! My entire set up with bow,strings,site,scope,rest,release, arrows, arrow case, bow case, release pouch and belt racked up to be about $1300 and that is quite cheap for all of the equipment I have. Archery is like any other sport or hobby you can spend some or a WHOLE lot. Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslieka98 (Apr 1, 2017)

The diamond infinite edge was the bow of choice. Our whole family, husband included, got one because of the versatility of the bow. We have since moved on to other bows but it was a great starter bow that has infinite adjustments.


----------

